# Rye



## indica86 (14/1/15)

Love it. First was a fail, but I think I had a wild yeast infection.
Second was a saison with rye.
Third a red rye - WOW!!!!
Fourth a rye IPA - WOW!!!

both the last 2 1kg in a 21 litre brew, about 8%.

Love it. The Rye IPA was not late hopped enough but there is not enough coming through. Needs more fruit to balance the rye.

Rye is nuts, love it.


----------



## droid (14/1/15)

waiting patiently...lol


----------



## indica86 (14/1/15)

Cool. thanks for that droid. Not sure what you are waiting for though, perhaps you can enlighten me?


----------



## Camo6 (14/1/15)

I bought some in a BB a while ago and had been using it with pleasing results. However it wasn't until I read on here to grind the shite out of it that I got more satisfying results.
A mate of mine whose dad used to brew back in the 70's offered me an old electric grain mill he found in the back shed. Turns out it's a small ceramic mill for grinding flour for bread etc. I found, on its coarsest setting, it does a great job of unleashing ryes true potential. A little bit goes a long way in a lot of styles.


----------



## paulyman (14/1/15)

I tried a rye saison on the other day, hit my targets perfectly, finally have my system dialled in I think.

But I was following a step mash schedule I'd seen for saison, which included a 55 degree rest, which I have done with other beers before. Unfortunately it seems that with the rye it stuck to the element and I've burnt the wort!

It's 2 days into the ferment and I can smell it through the glad wrap. :-(

It's also an absolute pain to clean the element, I've got most of it off but have a fair bit to go. Will try citric acid, I've heard that'll help.


----------



## droid (14/1/15)

aren't you sending me one of those ryes ya bastid?


----------



## paulyman (14/1/15)

I think I'll try a Rye IPA as the next attempt, but will skip the protein rest and mash in at 66 for 80, 72 for 10 and mash out at 78. Hopefully that will avoid the scorching issue.


----------



## indica86 (14/1/15)

droid said:


> aren't you sending me one of those ryes ya bastid?



Hahahahhaa, yes, now I know what you are saying.
That self addressed package is still sitting there awaiting the correct addresss.


----------



## Fat Bastard (14/1/15)

Timely topic! I'm about to do my first rye saison in the HERMS rig this weekend. Did you guys have many problems with stuck sparges etc?

Thinking of a little torrified wheat and/or rice hulls to ease the path somewhat.


----------



## indica86 (14/1/15)

No stuck stuff - I BIAB - but I did get better efficiency and a burnt concealed element cover thing


----------



## Camo6 (14/1/15)

Fat Bastard said:


> Timely topic! I'm about to do my first rye saison in the HERMS rig this weekend. Did you guys have many problems with stuck sparges etc?
> 
> Thinking of a little torrified wheat and/or rice hulls to ease the path somewhat.


I managed a 20% rye ipa without sticking but the rye was crushed with the rest of the grains and not finely milled and my system was working well at the time.


----------



## Tony (14/1/15)

To make a real rye beer takes balls!

Run it through the mill 2 or 3 times till its fine.
Use 20% rice gulls
sparge super slow to make sure the rye gives up its thick oily goodness.

Start early and expect to finnish late......

If you dont swear 378 times, you didnt run it through the mill enough!

Man up folks


----------



## indica86 (14/1/15)

Tony - I used 15% (or near enough) both times. No rice gulls either. No stuck anything.
Didn't use my balls as I don't fancy putting them through the mill.


----------



## Fat Bastard (14/1/15)

Tony said:


> To make a real rye beer takes balls!
> 
> Run it through the mill 2 or 3 times till its fine.
> Use 20% rice gulls
> ...


Going for close to 20% rye, and using Dingemann's Pilsner, which seems super sticky in my experience, last time I used it it gave me one of my very few stuck mashes. I think I'll prep some gulls, use a touch of the torrefied and whack the gulls in if it looks like gumming up.Slow sparging isn't an issue with my rig, but 'll make sure my balls are ready,clean and dry.


----------



## Spiesy (15/1/15)

indica86 said:


> Rye is nuts, love it.


No. It's grain.


----------



## Fat Bastard (18/1/15)

I love rye beers, really I do. It may be a while before I brew another and leave the hard work to the pros.

The plan was to mill the rye twice, then once more through the mill with the rest of the grist. Well, that happened, but only after jamming the mill (1.3mm gap) opening it out again as far as it would go, then running it through again at the desired gap. A portent if the horrors to come.

Stuck mashes (i.e more than once) bulk additions of rice ghulls, and a less than clear wort into the kettle. I finally did get a clear enough wort after frigging around with the gulls and recirculation speed, and the sparge was perfect, which I didn't expect.

This beer better be worth it!


----------



## indica86 (18/1/15)

Wow.
BIAB with rye is so easy. I get better efficiency too.


----------



## Drewski (26/1/15)

paulyman said:


> I tried a rye saison on the other day, hit my targets perfectly, finally have my system dialled in I think.
> 
> But I was following a step mash schedule I'd seen for saison, which included a 55 degree rest, which I have done with other beers before. Unfortunately it seems that with the rye it stuck to the element and I've burnt the wort!
> 
> ...


Seems to stick and burn to the element regardless, dont think ill brew with Rye again due to my crown urn element being so hard to clean afterwards.


----------



## Markbeer (27/1/15)

What happens if you did a minimash with the rye and some malt and boiled the rye portion on the stove then combined at whirlpool with the main batch?

I really want to make a rye barley wine with 20% rye.


----------



## black_labb (27/1/15)

I've been using some cararye recently. Quite flavoursome and is less likely to give you a stuck mash as you use a fair bit less. It works really well it bitters and brown ales.


----------



## Tony (12/2/15)

indica86 said:


> Tony - I used 15% (or near enough) both times. No rice gulls either. No stuck anything.
> Didn't use my balls as I don't fancy putting them through the mill.


MIll it till its fine

Rye is a smaller grain that barley and when run through a mill set for barly will hardly break up.

If it dont stick with no gulls..... it was only bloken into a few bits and you didnt get all the sticky rye goodness.

I have seen 25% rye beer run like machine oil from the kettle


----------

